# What kind of cleats should I get for my old LOOK pedals?



## asagatov (Apr 8, 2011)

I got a used bike off ebay with LOOK pedals and I was wondering what kind of shoes/cleats to get that would fit these pedals. 










Thanks!


----------



## bigbill (Feb 15, 2005)

Look still makes cleats for all their pedals. I got some at the LBS last week for some 296 pedals. The package lists the pedals that are compatible with the cleats.


----------



## wim (Feb 28, 2005)

Correct. If you're looking for a key word, the old Look pedals take a "Delta" cleat (sometimes also called an "ARC" cleat.) What they don't take is the Look "Keo" cleat.

The shoe has to have the so-called "three-hole Look drilling," which most road shoes have. That drilling has been around forever and continues to be used by modern cleats, including the Look Keo cleat. So if you get rid of those old Look Delta / ARC pedals and cleats, the shoe will still be compatible with many other pedal systems.


----------



## ARP (Mar 7, 2002)

*Something else to consider*

I am sort of invested in the Delta system. It has been around I'll bet for at least 25 years. I have multiple bikes all with some variant of Look Delta interface. It is old technology but still works just as effective as anything out there today. However, sometimes you get the dreaded Look cleat squeak. I like silent. When one of my cleats starts to squeak, madness ensues. So you might want to consider selecting a standard that you want to use giong forward for a long time if you plan to have multiple bikes, you have to have the same pedal and cleat system to be standardized(travel to a ride only to discover that the bike you chose to ride this day has X pedal and you have the shoes that only fit Y pedal, ride over  )


----------



## draganM (Nov 27, 2001)

ARP said:


> However, sometimes you get the dreaded Look cleat squeak. I like silent. When one of my cleats starts to squeak, madness ensues.


 I don't remembere squeaking, I remember the cleat getting chewed up in a few months no matter how little you walked on them. Engagement was a fine desing though, not true for new KEO, fricking hate these things.


----------



## Herbie (Nov 12, 2010)

a little grease under the front lip of the cleat and in the slot at the back of the cleat gets rid of the squeak


----------



## cs1 (Sep 16, 2003)

ARP said:


> I am sort of invested in the Delta system. It has been around I'll bet for at least 25 years. I have multiple bikes all with some variant of Look Delta interface. It is old technology but still works just as effective as anything out there today. However, sometimes you get the dreaded Look cleat squeak. I like silent. When one of my cleats starts to squeak, madness ensues. So you might want to consider selecting a standard that you want to use giong forward for a long time if you plan to have multiple bikes, you have to have the same pedal and cleat system to be standardized(travel to a ride only to discover that the bike you chose to ride this day has X pedal and you have the shoes that only fit Y pedal, ride over  )


I was thinking of switching but between myself, my wife and my brother we all have Delta style pedals. It would be a major investment to switch all of our bikes out. Then the problem becomes what standard. Back in the late Eighties there really wasn't any other pedal available. So, the decision was easy. Now there are so many pedals out there it makes you head spin.


----------



## matanza (Jun 9, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## PRB (Jun 15, 2002)

Herbie said:


> a little grease under the front lip of the cleat and in the slot at the back of the cleat gets rid of the squeak


As does spraying the cleat with Armor-All.


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

*small correction*



wim said:


> Correct. If you're looking for a key word, the old Look pedals take a "Delta" cleat (sometimes also called an "ARC" cleat.) What they don't take is the Look "Keo" cleat.


Not all delta cleats are ARC. ARC are the red cleats that allow float. The original black non-floating delta cleats are also available. Most look users prefer the red.


----------



## Kontact (Apr 1, 2011)

Since Look licensed the design to lots of other folks, you can also buy Delta type cleats from other brands. Nashbar sells Look compatible cleats for less than factory Look prices.

I also have 4 pair of Look Delta compatible pedals and two pairs of shoes with the cleats. I'm not going to be changing anytime soon.


----------

